# Tip for SHINY hair!



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I thought this was interesting...a tip to make your Maltese coat shiny. I found this on a website:

"1/2 cup Vinegar to a quart of water sprayed onto the coat of a dog works like a vinegar hair rinse. Their coats gleam! An extremely economical alternative to expensive show shine products."

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Nichole,

Please keep us posted if you try this.
Is it used as a rinse or as a spray on treatment?

Judi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm thinking it goes in a spray bottle.  

And yes, please keep us posted!!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am thinking of the vinegar smell....








And, wondering about rinsing etc. too. I know if you use vinegar on your windows/mirrors etc. It is supposed to work well. It also takes out smells...if you put it in a bowl in a room...
Def. waiting for Nichole's trial...LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How about using lemon juice instead of vinegar? Isn't it about the same chemical wise? I know it destroys odors. I always use a little lemon juice and a few drops of melaeuca oil in 2 cups of water as a final rinse when I bathe Frosty. It takes the last of the shampoo out and leaves an acid mantel that the skin needs. Even doggie shampoo is somewhat alkaline for their skin. Melaeuca (Tree Tea oil) is suppose to help with bacteria and has a wonderful clean smell.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I can wait to hear the results!


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't think I want to put vinegar in my pups hair!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Carissa__@Jul 29 2004, 03:35 PM
> *I don't think I want to put vinegar in my pups hair!
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not Carissa??
When I was a little girl my mother use to rinse our hair in vinegar water to cut the soap that was left after a shampoo.
We also used it in the washer to take the soap scum out of the clothes. 
AND...now get this...when we raised Chows, we were told to put a little vinegar in their water because "it cuts down on the tearing and staining in their eyes"...ta da
It won't hurt your little guy...honest. 
Especially that ratio.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I know my grandmother used vinegar for lots of things! She taught me to clean the grime off of the stove with a mixture of vinegar and baking soda I still do this today). I did a search and found this link.... if you go to the bottom you will find links for different categories such as pets. 

Judi


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom+Jul 29 2004, 09:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I just didn't want him smelling bad, lol :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My neighbor told me about putting vinegar in their water to cut down tearstains. It was like 1 tsp for every 2 gallons of water (I think). It was a couple of months ago. I will have to ask her again.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe Heloise knows about this! She puts out a booklet on all kinds of ways to use Vinegar.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Oooopps.



> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jul 29 2004, 08:47 PM
> *I know my grandmother used vinegar for lots of things!  She taught me to clean the grime off of the stove with a mixture of vinegar and baking soda I still do this today). I did a search and found this link.... if you go to the bottom you will find links for different categories such as pets.
> 
> Judi*



I forgot to put in the link. sorry it has been a long week :wacko: 

About.com ----- vinegar uses

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great!!! Glad to know it did something...
Thanks!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Nichole and thanks to Toby for being out "guinea malt"









Did the odor seem to bother Toby at all? I was going to give Tiki his bath tonight but have used you as an excuse to way until after I read your post on Monday.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, thanks for trying it out, even though it worked just a little. And I am happy you were able to get rid of the shampoo smell you disliked so much!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Nichole for testing this out! Tiki had a bath on Friday so I will probably try this next time.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

